# PLEASE HELP! Sperm count only 3.5 million



## suzie7

We just got devastating news today that my DH only has a sperm count of 3.5 million. I have a call into the doctor to talk to him about this but can anyone help explain this to me? Is he sterile? Do we have any chance of conceiving naturally? I know less than 20 million is low. What are our options now? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Tass

Hi, I know how you feel, it's a big shock when you get news like that! We found out about 8 months ago that DH's count is around 8 million, he took two tests and they were both the same. Also his motility isn't very good either. We are currently on the waiting list for IVF/ICSI so having everything crossed. We are still trying naturally as well though as we could still get pregnant with a low count. The doctors & nurses keep telling us it only takes one sperm so it can be done. Don't give up hope hun, it can still be done x


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies, same vote as me, my oh done 3 tests now and all 3 have come with low sperm count we are trying natural still as no point in not trying, but we too have just been put through the IVF waiting list :(

Just waiting for some forms to complete and then hopefully they can accept us for NHS funding and then we can start ball rolling for invesitgations
xx


----------



## caline

My DH has low count. We recently had ICSI. They injected 17 eggs with 17 sperm and all fertilised. We went on to get 8 really good embryo's by day 8. 1 put back and 7 frozen.

The main thing is he has sperm then there is every chance that you will have your own genetic children. You might need IVF/ICSI.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Suzie

so sorry for the result :hugs:

First off - was this your OHs first SA? If so, sperm mature in 70-90 days so a repeat would be a good thing.

Secondly - is there any medical reason that would cause a low count?

We had a first SA of 1 million - DH was on some meds and had a history of undescended testes. He went on some good multi vits, 1000mg of vit c and took a herbal supplement called Maca. He stopped hot baths, started exercising and improved his diet cutting down on alcohol. His SA's have improved greatly since then and last one in July 2009 was 16 million total - 20 million per ml is classed as 'normal' so we would need 40 million total to be 'normal' (hubby says we will never be normal :rofl:)

Now the odds of a natural conception aren't great with a low sperm count BUT.... it can still happen and as people will always say, it only takes one :spermy:

One bit of advice the FS gave us was to :sex: every other day to ensure the :spermy: could replenish so that's what we try to do. 

We haven't had a natural success yet but we are now scheduled to start our IVF in March.

Good luck :dust:


----------



## hopesforababy

My DH also has a very low sperm count (due to testicular cancer). We've been through a ton of tests, and everything for both of us looks good, except for the low numbers. We are currently doing IUI treatments. The first time his count was .1 million and the second time was .2 million. They say that the IUI gets the sperm right where it needs to be without half of them dying trying to make it to the uterus. I certainly hope that there is still a chance with the low numbers! We will know next week if we have a BFP, so I will keep you all posted.

And what is NHS funding? If the IUI doesn't work, I would be interested in moving to IVF, but I don't know if we can afford it. We are still paying on DH's cancer bills. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## rachelle1975

hopesforababy said:


> And what is NHS funding? If the IUI doesn't work, I would be interested in moving to IVF, but I don't know if we can afford it. We are still paying on DH's cancer bills.
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Hey, in the UK we pay tax/National Insurance that means healthcare is 'free' - each Primary Care Trust in the UK offers different amounts/types of fertility treatment. We get 1 free IVF cycle but some PCTs offer IUI and IVF. Our PCT won't offer IUI with a low sperm count only IVF.

Good luck to you and your DH! x


----------



## suzie7

Is it even remotely possible to increase your sperm count from 3.5 million to normal range? Our motility is very poor too, 16%
I am devastated!

DH is healthy. No history of any medical problems. 6'1", 200 lbs, ran a marathon last year. Never had a cigarette in his life, drinks moderately, eats vegetables and no fast food.
What's wrong and is there any hope for us naturally??? I've read online and it seems there's no way to medically improve sperm counts. It seems so hopeless! PLEASE share your stories of hope. I need it soooo much right now! Thank you.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Suzie - of course there is hope - look at our results.

Was it your DHs first SA? As i said, you need a repeat SA and you need to get him on some good multi vits. They will run tests and look into a reason why it's low. My DH had 15% morphology and it's now well above average, as is his motility. 

It's just one test - and one test cannot be entirely accurate. Get him on a good vitamin regime, no baths and focus on getting another SA in a couple of months time. You will get there - there are so many options available to you both and at the moment you don't even need to think about them x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi- my OH managed to improve his mobility too- his motility count was doubled between his two tests- i wrote out everything he did somewhere- i'll try and find it for you xx


----------



## Sabine

I was in this exact crap position a few weeks ago. First count was 7 million, and a few weeks later, second count was 18 million. 
Put hubby on vitamins, esp Zinc. Mine is doing zinc, maca, L-arginine etc. Wellman conception has all this. Lose boxers, lukewarm showers, as little stress as poss.
Also we were told no BD for THREE days before ovulation, not every other day as it takes 3 days to replenish sperm.
Insist on a second SA, and more tests, and in the meantime, dont give up hope
xxx

www.alfabeats.blogspot.com


----------



## suzie7

Yes, it was our first SA. Hubby has been on really good men's multi vitamin for several months now....so I don't think that's an issue. He doesn't smoke but does enjoy a good whiskey here and there. (he's cutting back now). He also does take piping hot showers and happened to have taken a really hot shower right before the SA that morning. Would that have any effect?
I don't think I'd be as discouraged if it was at least 12 mill. 3.5 is sooooo low and with 16% motility, that's like....500,000 sperm.


----------



## peartree

Hi Suzie,

I'd definitely cut out the hot showers and continue with the vitamins. As others have said, you also need to time your BD so that you don't do it every day, and allow his spermies to replenish. 

Don't be discouraged. Our acupuncturist is hopeful for my DH, who at the last SA, had <1million total and 1% rapid motility. Even though the numbers are low, as she says, you only need that one strong one to make it. She also suggested dietary changes. We have a healthy diet anyway, but she suggested cutting out or lowering intake of bread, cutting out all alcohol and caffeine. 

However, we are still continuing with the ICSI route as it's our only conventional medical option.

It really depends on what advice you want to follow, as the two sides differ a little. Our FS didn't seem too bothered about us having a tipple now and again.

:hugs:


----------



## brumbar

in six months our count went from 17mil to 36mil /ml , morphology still lower 5% ( but they say this is normal nowdays and we shouldn't worry abot it too much) and motility has gone up to 50%!!!!
no hot baths, llose undies and good vitamins with maca root and l-arginine did the trick!!!!


----------



## susan_1981

My husband's sperm count is a little on the low side, not drastically but still lower than normal. He has a count of 18 million and 30% mobility. They like to see 20 million and 50%. Me and DH started TTC back in August 2008. By October 2008, I had my BFP but I miscarried at 7+2. Started trying again in December 2008 and had absolutely no luck whatsoever so I went to docs. They wanted DH to provide sperm sample and that's what his result was - he's only had one test and is due to have another soon. But what I wanted to say is they say it takes 3 months for sperm to develop so, for instance, if your DH did have an unhealthy lifestyle for example, then it would take 3 months to show any improvement. So my husband started taking Wellman multivitamins, macca and zinc and 3 months later, I got a BFP which was the 13th cycle after my MC.

I definitely think the vits helped out there. My doctor doesn't believe that vits can improve sperm count, she thinks it's the placebo effect - thinking it will work so it does - but I think some of the girls' experiences on here prove that it does work. So I'd say check out what vitamins your husband is taking and make sure they have zinc and selenium. Maybe get some macca as well and get him to stop taking the hot showers - hopefully this will improve his count. And I think the hot shower could well have had an effect on his count. Next time he goes for a SA, don't let him have a hot shower. 

Good luck hunni xxx


----------



## PhoenixGurl

One SA doesn't say much. I know it sounds crazy, but I would (and did) get a semen analysis microscope to check on your own. My hubby had at worst 50,000 count and now that he has had blood work it has been determined he has low FSH. There are so many reaasons why men can have a low count or it could just be a bad sample. Best to become your own expert. Now my hubby has been on HCG IM, his counts are going up quickly-just hope they stay that way. Tomorrow he is going for a MRI of his pituitary gland as a tumor there could be the cause of low hormone levels. Anyhow, this topic is vast, I suggest reading up on everything and getting bloodwork done for your hubby to see if it's possible to fix the problem at all. If you wanna go straight to fix the problem IVF or IVF/ICSI will help you, but it is expensive of course, but the quickest route to a baby. Taking Fertilaid is a good start too-it has maca and all the vitamins mentioned above. If you have any more questions...PM me


----------



## ACM1987

Hi i have just had a SA (seman analysis) done and im really upset and downbeat bout my chances of ever becoming a dad :(.i will post my results will you please have a looj and adsvise me if i have a chance or not than you 

RESULTS
VOLUME ​​3.0 ML
NUMBER PER ML ​​2.3 MILLION
TOTAL COUNT ​​6.90 MILLION
AGGLUTINATION​​ N
VISCOSITY ​​WATERY
PH ​​7.9
ABNORMAL FORMS ​​98%
NORMAL FORMS ​​2 %
IMMOTILE ​​16%
MOTILITY ​​84%
RAPID ​​59%
SLUGGISH ​​14%
NON PROGRESSIVE ​​11%
VITALITY​ N/A%
ROUND CELLS PER ML ​​0.2 MILLION


----------



## BabyWishing

I don't know what to say but at least be thankful your husband has something. My husband has had 3 SA's and all three came back the same - ZERO found! Now that was really devastating to us both.


----------

